

The future of Raphters, a web framework for C. - DanWaterworth
https://github.com/DanielWaterworth/Raphters/wiki/Architecture

======
JoachimSchipper
Personally, I'd want to have a --disable-v8 option. If I'm writing a web
application in C, I must have had tight speed/memory/code size requirements; a
JSON-based v8-backed template language doesn't seem to fit very well. (Yes, v8
is pretty fast, but if it's fast/small enough for what I'm doing, I wouldn't
be using C.)

~~~
DanWaterworth
You will be able to disable v8.

~~~
vmind
Have you considered LuaJIT instead of v8? Given you are using v8 as a target
VM for compiling another language to javascript, and lua is quite similar,
although if other javascript libraries are used that could be a major factor.
(This is assuming you are writing Chrysalis/Stencil)

~~~
swah
Bump! Lua is small and sweet. Zed Shaw picked it for his framework, not _that_
unlike Raphters in some ways: <http://tir.mongrel2.org/home>

~~~
throwa_way
Specifically, the lua _jit_ implementation is known for being ridiculously
fast.

<http://luajit.org/performance.html>

<http://lua-users.org/lists/lua-l/2009-06/msg00071.html>

~~~
silentbicycle
Normal Lua's performance is also quite decent (especially compared to its
peers: Python, Ruby, and Perl), and has a very clear path for moving hotspots
out to C. LuaJIT's performance is just a bonus. :)

------
JoachimSchipper
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2407334>. The author seems to
have taken a good look at some of the suggestions given there - or am I just
imagining that?

~~~
DanWaterworth
Yes, I've certainly studied the suggestions made in those comments. This
design document represents a sharp change in design.

